# Origins of your handle



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Brought up in another thread, it would be interesting to hear what the origins of your handle, while some quite obivious (Plant Crazy, Brian) to others perhaps not so ( ranmasatome, 66 north, Grey Legion, etc).

I was a bit of a star wars fanatic during my tender high school years and thouroughly enjoyed a friend of mines punk band who went by the name Holocron. After learning it was a star wars reference, the respect grew. Have a look here on wikipedia for more info on 'Holocron'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocron

Unfortunately Jar Jar happened, and have now moved my fanaticism onto Seinfeld and the aquatic plant world.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

You mean jar jar jinx??? hahaha.. 

Mine comes from too much japanese anime....
You lived with me before.. so i guess you know what i'll like to do with those rats holo..hahaha..

Heres mine on wikipedia..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranma


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine is a combo of one of my fav ff7 chars, cid highwind.. Dian is the end of my middle name. Tryan. I used to have the nick of Ciddi so i just popped it on the end. Ciddi-an. ^^

Also the name of my cat now.. LOL


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

mine's fairly boring. When I first started going on chat boards, my first 2 were a fish board and an Apple computer chat/support community. So, since I needed 2 names and I wanted them to match with the topics of the boards, I came up with MacFish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried to join some forum as pablo. it was taken. so I added 111 to it. it wasnt taken. tada.

now im just pablo...

thats my name...

im creative...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...if you check out the times on some of my posts you will know where nightowl came from....the numbers were added due to the name beeing taken on the first game froum I was on...no not the year I was born.


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

The day before I joined my first forum I had been 66 degrees north into Siglufjörður, a fishing village in Iceland. I never thought I'd get up into the arctic circle and it was on my mind when I joined.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

chompy was the name of my old arowana. He was an amazing fish so I thaught it was a good way to remember him  .


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Mine is self explanitory.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, mine is thoroughly imaginative. I live in the west end of Toronto. It's all I could think of when I had to pick a name. Of course, now if I want to move, I have to stay south of Bloor and west of Spadina.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl!! West.. Wow i love the names..


----------

